# What's The Difference Between The Teabaggers and The Republican Base?



## MarcATL (Apr 18, 2010)

I'd like for the RWers, Republicans and Neo-Cons of the board especially to answer this one, but of course its open to anyone to answer.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 18, 2010)

Blow me, Denzel


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 18, 2010)

LOL @ Cruzadur Fwank!!

I expect such shenanigans from you Fwankie Boy...keep up the humor.


----------



## jillian (Apr 18, 2010)

MarcATL said:


> I'd like for the RWers, Republicans and Neo-Cons of the board especially to answer this one, but of course its open to anyone to answer.



according to the polls that came out this week, its pretty much the same rightwng extremist. seems they usurped whatever 'movement' was starting up.

i'm sure dick armey is very proud.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 18, 2010)

MarcATL said:


> LOL @ Cruzadur Fwank!!
> 
> I expect such shenanigans from you Fwankie Boy...keep up the humor.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyPJBJCU28I]YouTube - Terminator (original)[/ame]

And you know why too.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 18, 2010)

MarcATL said:


> I'd like for the RWers, Republicans and Neo-Cons of the board especially to answer this one, but of course its open to anyone to answer.



What's the difference between you and a brick? 





The brick has a value.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 18, 2010)

Libs don't get it.  Use insulting terms, and insults will be returned.  Sorry Marc - You're a shiteater.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 18, 2010)

Si Mod...you're a TeaBagger?

Its not an insult, its the term YOU PEOPLE gave YOURSELVES.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 18, 2010)

MarcATL said:


> Si Mod...you're a TeaBagger?
> 
> Its not an insult, its the term YOU PEOPLE gave YOURSELVES.


I am a Tea Partier - been to two protests.  Rachel Maddow first used the term about a year ago. She is not one of us.  I have nothing in common with her.

In fact, I had never heard the term before the left used it to describe Tea Partiers.  Thanks to Maddow, I now know a crass term.


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 18, 2010)

MarcATL said:


> I'd like for the RWers, Republicans and Neo-Cons of the board especially to answer this one, but of course its open to anyone to answer.



The only 'teabagger's are shiteaters like you fuckface.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 18, 2010)

*What's The Difference Between The Teabaggers and The Republican Base?*

Is this a trick question?


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 18, 2010)

End of the road troll.  Do just a little research and answer your own question.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 18, 2010)

Si modo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Si Mod...you're a TeaBagger?
> ...



Please provide the date. Last year would be April 18, 2009.

I believe I can provide much videos and articles WELL BEFORE that with Right-Wingers, Republicans and Neo-Cons using the term. (I'm talking at LEAST a year before that date BTW)

So please provide a SPECIFIC date so you can DEBUNK your bogus claim.

Thanks.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 18, 2010)

Ravi said:


> *What's The Difference Between The Teabaggers and The Republican Base?*
> 
> Is this a trick question?



No, just a stupid one.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 18, 2010)

jillian said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like for the RWers, Republicans and Neo-Cons of the board especially to answer this one, but of course its open to anyone to answer.
> ...



Yep they are just the activists in the republican party.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 18, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > *What's The Difference Between The Teabaggers and The Republican Base?*
> ...



Do YOU have an answer to the simple question?

Or are you just MAD because you KNOW that the answer is that they are THE SAME?


----------



## California Girl (Apr 18, 2010)

jillian said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like for the RWers, Republicans and Neo-Cons of the board especially to answer this one, but of course its open to anyone to answer.
> ...



It's always entertaining as hell when people use polls to back up something.  Polls? Seriously, jillian? You're making it hard for me not to disagree with you, mo chara.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 18, 2010)

MarcATL said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Let's put it this way, the first time *I* heard the term, was when Maddow used it about a year ago, the classless individual that she is.

Anyone who uses it is a classless buffoon, in my book.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice way to back out of your BOGUS claim si modo.

"The last time _*I*_ heard it."

Well geez, that argument can be used for ANYTHING.

LOL!!!


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 18, 2010)

It would be convenient if they were the same.  Then you could just hate one group of people instead of two MarcATL.  Then your street thugs in New Orleans could just beat any nonDemocrat and break their legs or nose.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 18, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> It would be convenient if they were the same.  Then you could just hate one group of people instead of two MarcATL.  Then your street thugs in New Orleans could just beat any nonDemocrat and break their legs or nose.



Well I beg you, please enlighten me. What's the answer to my question?

List the vast and many differences of Teabaggers and The Republican Base.

Based on your, and some other, responses this should a piece of cake.

Don't worry...I'll wait.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 18, 2010)

Si modo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



the New American Tea Bag Party: Tax Protest for Busy People   Its they name they chose


----------



## Valerie (Apr 18, 2010)

A sample of the Tea Party mindset from Freedomworks.org in *December 2009
*





> *A Tea Party Platform?*
> 
> It looks like some members of the Republican establishment are starting to fear primary challenges by the Tea Party folks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Valerie (Apr 18, 2010)

Subverted Tea Party movement...?



> The Tea Party movement is now almost completely unrecognizable from what it was a few short years ago. It came to prominence in 2008 when the Libertarian Party of Illinois planned to hold an April 15, 2009 anti-tax &#8220;Boston Tea Party&#8221; in Chicago. In February 2009, the idea grew after CNBC personality Rick Santelli, speaking from the floor of the Chicago stock exchange, criticized the Obama administration&#8217;s tax and economic policies and urged Americans become Tea Party activists.
> 
> In fact, the idea  began as the Boston Tea Party in 2006. It was founded by a group of former Libertarian Party members who criticized the party for its &#8220;abdication of political responsibilities,&#8221; declaring that &#8220;Americans deserve and desperately need a pro-freedom party that forcefully advocates libertarian solutions to the issues of today.&#8221; The Boston Tea Party opposed statism at all levels. &#8220;The Boston Tea Party supports reducing the size scope and power of government at all levels and on all issues, and opposes increasing the size, scope and power of government at any level, for any purpose.&#8221;
> 
> ...


----------



## Valerie (Apr 18, 2010)

> National committee resolution on gay marriage issues
> 
> "Whereas a majority of voters in the states of California, Arizona and Florida decided on November 4, 2008 that their state governments should not recognize marriages between two people of the same sex; and
> 
> ...




This doesn't exactly resemble the Republican base, now does it???


----------



## Valerie (Apr 18, 2010)

> With all the talk these days about the Tea Party, and all the misinformation and innuendo propagated by the Left toward a genuinely organic movement, one must search long and hard to find the true identity of the people who consider themselves a part of this spontaneous and loosely-affiliated movement. The Tea Party is not made up of Sarah Palin types, as MSNBC would have you believe. Nor is it made up of racists or homophobes frothing at the mouth. *Many Tea Party members will even tell you that they loathe any sort of affiliation with the Republican Party*.
> 
> The Tea Party, of which I am a participant, observer and organizer, began early last year not as a response to Rick Santellis angry outburst on the floor of the Chicago Board of Trade and not in response to the calls of conservative politicians or radio talk-show hosts. *It is instead a release of pent-up anger over the size and scope of the federal government. Many Tea Partiers were genuinely concerned and upset about the deficit spending in President George W. Bushs later years, and this concern continued on into the current administration*.



Viewpoint: The real Tea Party platform | The Michigan Daily


----------



## Sky Dancer (Apr 18, 2010)

Valerie said:


> > National committee resolution on gay marriage issues
> >
> > "*Whereas a majority of voters in the states of California, Arizona and Florida decided on November 4, 2008 that their state governments should not recognize marriages between two people of the same sex*; and
> >
> ...



Sure it does.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 18, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > > National committee resolution on gay marriage issues
> ...



Wow, the Tea Party is HUGE. It now consists of the majority of all voters who voted a certain way. Gee, your face must be so red.


----------



## Valerie (Apr 18, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > > National committee resolution on gay marriage issues
> ...





   Not exactly.


The Tea Party are recognizing what happened in those states and then resolving to support the rights of all people at home and abroad to equal rights, privileges and immunities under the law...


----------



## Valerie (Apr 18, 2010)

> *Tea Party snubs GOP leaders*
> 
> The Tea Party is hosting a Tax Day rally on Thursday in Washington, but the Republicans leaders in the House and Senate are not invited.
> 
> ...


Tea Party snubs GOP leaders - TheHill.com


----------



## boedicca (Apr 18, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Let's put it this way, the first time *I* heard the term, was when Maddow used it about a year ago, the classless individual that she is.
> 
> Anyone who uses it is a classless buffoon, in my book.




It's the left that promotes this term.   The Tea Party movement does not use it.

It has become the N-word equivalent to demean those who are involved in Tea Parties.


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 18, 2010)

MarcATL said:


> I'd like for the RWers, Republicans and Neo-Cons of the board especially to answer this one, but of course its open to anyone to answer.



According to this poll, the will be instantly dismissed because it's from the NYT:

Poll Finds Tea Party Backers Wealthier and More Educated - NYTimes.com

Not much.



> The 18 percent of Americans who identify themselves as Tea Party supporters tend to be Republican, white, male, married and older than 45.............
> 
> They do not want a third party and say they usually or almost always vote Republican. The percentage holding a favorable opinion of former President George W. Bush, at 57 percent, almost exactly matches the percentage in the general public that holds an unfavorable view of him.



The methodology:



> The nationwide telephone poll was conducted April 5 through April 12 with 1,580 adults. For the purposes of analysis, Tea Party supporters were oversampled, for a total of 881, and then weighted to their proper proportion in the poll. The margin of sampling error is plus or minus three percentage points for all adults and for Tea Party supporters.


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh, and the teabaggers get really mad if you call them "teabaggers" and throw a little hissy fit.  The new talking point if you dare use the term "teabaggers" is that you are a "shiteater".  Because if they call you a "shiteater", which is lame, you might stop calling them "teabaggers" which really pisses them off.

I know it's hard, but try and live your life after being called such a nasty insult.


----------



## Douger (Apr 18, 2010)

Good question ?
The teabaggers aren't raging alcoholic sociopaths ?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Apr 18, 2010)

MarcATL said:


> I'd like for the RWers, Republicans and Neo-Cons of the board especially to answer this one, but of course its open to anyone to answer.



There's virtually no difference.  It's the conservative wing of the Republican party, in actuality or in spirit, trying to drag the party to the right.


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 18, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like for the RWers, Republicans and Neo-Cons of the board especially to answer this one, but of course its open to anyone to answer.
> ...



While claiming to be a grassroots, unaffiliated organization.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Apr 18, 2010)

We've found out now that their dissatisfaction with the tax system is that poor people don't pay enough.  That would make them conservative Republicans who've spilled the beans on conservative Republicanism.


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 18, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> We've found out now that their dissatisfaction with the tax system is that poor people don't pay enough.  That would make them conservative Republicans who've spilled the beans on conservative Republicanism.



No, apparently, they also have a list of "grievances" that contains a bunch of vague, flowery, terms like "protect the constitution (#1 with a bullet on their list).

Odd for a group that claims to be completely de-centralized and  recognizes no formal leader to suddenly have a platform.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Apr 18, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Yep, they're a group that in many ways compares to the individuals we often encounter who deny being Republican, proclaim themselves Independents, and yet vote Republican 99.9% of the time.


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 18, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> Yep, they're a group that in many ways compares to the individuals we often encounter who deny being Republican, proclaim themselves Independents, and yet vote Republican 99.9% of the time.



An all too familiar phenomenum.

It's anecdotal, but I am from an area that has a pretty conservative set of Democrats (pro-life, but not sole issue voters on the matter, etc).  I don't know of a single democrat who has joined the teaparty.

I think the consensus is that "if it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck".

I have to give credit to Armey and the people that stood up the teaparty movement though, they needed to do something to muddy the waters after Obama was elected with such a high degree of popularity among independents.

Now their attempts to run interference are becoming detrimental.  The GOP still has no real platform and that's going to hurt them in 2010 if they don't fix it. Steele has just now realized it.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Apr 18, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > We've found out now that their dissatisfaction with the tax system is that poor people don't pay enough.  That would make them conservative Republicans who've spilled the beans on conservative Republicanism.
> ...



And I guess their plan for 'protecting' the Constitution is to magically conjure up a process where their 20% can dictate to the rest of us what the Constitution does and doesn't mean.

I mean, it's amazing, isn't it, that what the Constitution really means is what they and their faction just happen to themselves support!!  How convenient!!


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 18, 2010)

boedicca said:


> It's the left that promotes this term.   The Tea Party movement does not use it.



Well, not anymore since they figured out that it has sexual connotations.  



> It has become the N-word equivalent to demean those who are involved in Tea Parties.



Pfft!  Get a grip.  Mocking people for their political beliefs isn't quite the same thing as mocking someone for their race.   

No wonder you teabaggers are so unhinged with this massive martyr complex you have.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Apr 18, 2010)

Who the hell is still reading the NYT anyway?  Probably the same fruitcakes still finding Gary Trudea relevant.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Apr 18, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, they're a group that in many ways compares to the individuals we often encounter who deny being Republican, proclaim themselves Independents, and yet vote Republican 99.9% of the time.
> ...



I think what we'll see, and are already seeing, is a greatly magnified version of the old run to the right in the primaries, run to the center in the general.  McCain is exhibiting that in all its splendor.

Oh, and Palin fans?  J D Hayworth has at least slightly closed the gap with McCain since Palin went down to campaign for McCain.  Palin failin', once again. lol


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Apr 18, 2010)

And BTW... TUCK FULANE.

Go TIGERS!!!!  Why the hell does Tulane still have an atheltic program?  They couldn't beat Newman.


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 18, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> And I guess their plan for 'protecting' the Constitution is to magically conjure up a process where their 20% can dictate to the rest of us what the Constitution does and doesn't mean.



Exactly.  Just like "activist judge" = "judge whose opinions I don't agree with".  Hey, I am not a Scalia fan, but occasionally he makes a decision I like.  I wouldn't deem him to be an "activist judge" simply because 99% of the time I disagree with his views, and I respect his position in determining the law of the land.



> I mean, it's amazing, isn't it, that what the Constitution really means is what they and their faction just happen to themselves support!!  How convenient!!



It's the usual cognitive dissonance that I pointed out on the other thread.  If the constitution was a document that wasn't debatable, we wouldn't need the Supreme Court.  In fact, we could basically put the country on autopilot.

Once you start splitting hairs, eventually no two people are going to agree on 100% of what the constitution says.  

That's why "Protect the Constitution" is a useless plank.  And that was #1.  

Give me a break.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Apr 18, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Let's put it this way, the first time *I* heard the term, was when Maddow used it about a year ago, the classless individual that she is.
> ...



Anyone who thinks 'teabagger' is equivalent to ****** deserves to be demeaned.


----------



## del (Apr 18, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



how enlightened of you.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Apr 18, 2010)

The simple fact that the teaparty movement has you let-wing loons so unhinged means their on to something.  You goofs can't efectively counter their anti-big governement and anti-multi-trillion $$ annual deficits platform so you resort to the tired old left-wing tactics... the race card, the homophobe card, the lies, etc.

I for one, love watching it.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Apr 18, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > And I guess their plan for 'protecting' the Constitution is to magically conjure up a process where their 20% can dictate to the rest of us what the Constitution does and doesn't mean.
> ...



True.

By the time a case gets to the Supreme Court, in all likelihood there is no 'right' or 'wrong' answer.  That's why you see all those 5 -4 or 4-5 decisions along political lines.


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 18, 2010)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> And BTW... TUCK FULANE.
> 
> Go TIGERS!!!!  Why the hell does Tulane still have an atheltic program?  They couldn't beat Newman.



Alas, Newman is no more, but the "virgin vault" persists.

The nice thing about Tulane is that college sports is not the school's main priority.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 18, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...




Anyone who continues to use a vulgar expletive against a group of people who are peacefully exercising their constitutional rights deserves to be called on it.

You are what you are:  a mean spirited bigot (with an extreme fixation on male genitalia).


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 18, 2010)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Who the hell is still reading the NYT anyway?  Probably the same fruitcakes still finding Gary Trudea relevant.



Wow, that was predictable.  

Who reads the NYT?  A large percentage of the thinking public.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Apr 18, 2010)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> The simple fact that the teaparty movement has you let-wing loons so unhinged means their on to something.  You goofs can't efectively counter their anti-big governement and anti-multi-trillion $$ annual deficits so you resort to the tired old left-wing tactics... the race card, the homophobe card, the lies, etc.
> 
> I for one, love watching it.



We're unhinged?  We're not the people running around in the street with teabags hanging off our hats, crying to the heavens that the sky is falling.

I guess the fact that President Obama has the teabaggers so unhinged means HE"S onto something.

oops.


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 18, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Anyone who continues to use a vulgar expletive against a group of people who are peacefully exercising their constitutional rights deserves to be called out.



"Call-out" away.  I don't give fuck.  If you think your irrelevant insults ("shiteater"?  Really? Was that the best you guys could do?) is going to stop me from using the term teabagger (a totally relevant insult since the teabaggers came up with it), you are mistaken.



> You are what you are:  a mean spirited bigot (with an extreme fixation on male genitalia).



Mocking someone's political beliefs is not being a "bigot", but since you don't know the difference, I can see why you are so confused.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 18, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> teabaggers




You need to start chewing gum or finding some other way to deal with your oral-erotic fixations.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Apr 18, 2010)

boedicca said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Well, I'm glad I held off awarding my Ironic Post of the Week award till the last minute...


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 18, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > The simple fact that the teaparty movement has you let-wing loons so unhinged means their on to something.  You goofs can't efectively counter their anti-big governement and anti-multi-trillion $$ annual deficits so you resort to the tired old left-wing tactics... the race card, the homophobe card, the lies, etc.
> ...



We also don't go into convulsions when someone dares to insult our political beliefs.  

Hey, I guess being a liberal (or not a neo-con) in the 9-11 years and having every idotic term in the book thrown at us gave us thicker skin.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Apr 18, 2010)

boedicca said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > teabaggers
> ...



From the person who has a slang penis reference in your username.


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 18, 2010)

boedicca said:


> You need to start chewing gum or finding some other way to deal with your oral-erotic fixations.



And you need to come up with some better insults.  

Of course, we know the teabaggers aren't "hip" and "witty" or they never would have referred to themselves as teabaggers.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm not the one repeating a sexually laden term for an activity commonly performed by gay men in every other post.  If you think such repetition is Wit, then I'm thankful you do not consider me witty.

Just sayin'.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Apr 18, 2010)

:





geauxtohell said:


> [We also don't go into convulsions when someone dares to insult our political beliefs.
> 
> Hey, I guess being a liberal (or not a neo-con) in the 9-11 years and having every idotic term in the book thrown at us gave us thicker skin.



Kind of like the example of a certain not to be named famous conservative forum that quietly  relaxed its rules on Nazi comparisons somewheres around the time Obama became president?


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 18, 2010)

boedicca said:


> I'm not the one repeating a sexually laden term for an activity commonly performed by gay men in every other post.  If you think such repetition is Wit, then I'm thankful you do not consider me witty.
> 
> Just sayin'.



It's not like we came up with term out of left field.  You guys adapted it first.  We mocked you for it.  You then tried to act like we invented this.  Too funny.


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 18, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah.  Funny that.  These people have no sense of humor.


----------



## manifold (Apr 18, 2010)

> What's The Difference Between The Teabaggers and The Republican Base?



That's like asking what is the difference between people who like ice cream and people who like pizza.  Sure there is a lot of overlap between the two, but people can be one, both or neither.


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 18, 2010)

MarcATL said:


> Well I beg you, please enlighten me. What's the answer to my question?
> 
> List the vast and many differences of Teabaggers and The Republican Base.


Well, you like men's scrotums on your chin, the GoP base does not.

You like to eat shit, the GoP base does not.

Is that enough, or do you need more?


----------



## boedicca (Apr 18, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not the one repeating a sexually laden term for an activity commonly performed by gay men in every other post.  If you think such repetition is Wit, then I'm thankful you do not consider me witty.
> ...




No.  One guy set up a website with the term.

The hundreds and hundreds of other tea party groups use the term Tea Party.  Despite overwhelming evidence that Tea Partiers call themselves Tea Partiers, it's the Left that continues to obsess about sucking on men's balls.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 18, 2010)

What are the political stance differances between the two?

Can none of you really state them?


----------



## boedicca (Apr 18, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> What are the political stance differances between the two?
> 
> Can none of you really state them?




Can someone fire up the Babelfish translator?


----------



## DiamondDave (Apr 18, 2010)

MarcATL said:


> Si Mod...you're a TeaBagger?
> 
> Its not an insult, its the term YOU PEOPLE gave YOURSELVES.



Urban myth, already debunked.... but you and your ignorant ilk keep grasping on to it


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 18, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > What are the political stance differances between the two?
> ...



Do you remember the thread title?


----------



## DiamondDave (Apr 18, 2010)

MarcATL said:


> Nice way to back out of your BOGUS claim si modo.
> 
> "The last time _*I*_ heard it."
> 
> ...



The request came out for supporters to send tea bags to congress as a statement... it was the opponent loons such as yourself (including Maddow) what used that to use the sexual term as a tongue in cheek insult towards those in the movement


----------



## boedicca (Apr 18, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...




It's a "have you quit beating your wife" type of question, to which answering requires accepting the insult as the proper name for the Tea Party movement.

Of course, I harbor no illusions that you have the intellectual prowess to grasp that subtlety.


----------



## DiamondDave (Apr 18, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



The constitution is actually pretty easy to understand.. that is until left wingers think that they or the SC has the constitutional mandate or authority to reinterpret constitutionality


----------



## Si modo (Apr 18, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Oh, and the teabaggers get really mad if you call them "teabaggers" and throw a little hissy fit.  The new talking point if you dare use the term "teabaggers" is that you are a "shiteater".  Because if they call you a "shiteater", which is lame, you might stop calling them "teabaggers" which really pisses them off.
> 
> I know it's hard, but try and live your life after being called such a nasty insult.


So, why do YOU choose to use consistently a childish and classless term?  Says a lot more about you than one who prefers not to hear it.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 18, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Complaining about an insult from someone you insult me?

Gee you really think you are above everyone else huh?


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 18, 2010)

Now will ANYONE on the right tell us the differeing views of the tea party and the republican party?


----------



## California Girl (Apr 18, 2010)

Si modo said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and the teabaggers get really mad if you call them "teabaggers" and throw a little hissy fit.  The new talking point if you dare use the term "teabaggers" is that you are a "shiteater".  Because if they call you a "shiteater", which is lame, you might stop calling them "teabaggers" which really pisses them off.
> ...



I am sure they think themselves exceptionally clever. In fact, it shows them as an ignorant bunch of 'group thinkers'. They have no individual thought. They are afraid to address the issue, so they resort to childishness. I have a term for the lefties.... I call them 'borg'.


----------



## del (Apr 18, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Now will ANYONE on the right tell us the differeing views of the tea party and the republican party?



members of the tea party think you're a blithering nitwit.

members of the republican base think you're a blithering nitwit.

members of the democratic base think you're a blithering nitwit.

no difference at all, apparently.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 18, 2010)

Why will no one tell us the policy differances between the tea party and the republicans?


----------



## boedicca (Apr 18, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Now will ANYONE on the right tell us the differeing views of the tea party and the republican party?





The Republican Party is an official political party which sponsors candidates.

The Tea Party consists of hundreds of local groups which are loosely affiliated without a national leadership group such as the RNC.   It's a grass roots movement focused on limited government and fiscal conservatism, with the objective of holding all of government accountable.   Some support GOP candidates or causes, but they are also very critical of the big government policies the GOP has promoted.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 18, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



I thought that name-changing thing was clever in junior high. I rarely do it now.  I think the only time I've done it here is with dogbert (I've used 'fragileegobert' and once used 'doggie-style'.  I regret it.  I call him 'doggie' from time to time, but mean nothing by it.)  Otherwise, I think it's pretty childish - nothing clever about it.


----------



## del (Apr 18, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Why will no one tell us the policy differances between the tea party and the republicans?



how do you keep a moron in suspense for 24 hours?


----------



## California Girl (Apr 18, 2010)

del said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Now will ANYONE on the right tell us the differeing views of the tea party and the republican party?
> ...


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 18, 2010)

Why do the people on the right call the democratic party the democrat party?


----------



## del (Apr 18, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Why do the people on the right call the democratic party the democrat party?



what famous street in new york is a fifth avenue candy bar named after?

no googling, please.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 18, 2010)

She won't google.

She'll ask someone for a link.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 18, 2010)

So it is OK for the right to use democrat but not alright for the left to use teabagger?


----------



## Si modo (Apr 18, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> So it is OK for the right to use democrat but not alright for the left to use teabagger?


Why did you not pay attention in school?


----------



## boedicca (Apr 18, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> So it is OK for the right to use democrat but not alright for the left to use teabagger?




Please provide a link to show how Democrat is a sexual epithet.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 18, 2010)

It is a simple question , why cant you answer?


----------



## The T (Apr 18, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Why do the people on the right call the democratic party the democrat party?


 
After YOU tell us what true Democrats are and why WE aren't a true 'Democracy'?


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 18, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > So it is OK for the right to use democrat but not alright for the left to use teabagger?
> ...



How does that matter?

Its the wrong name isnt it?

Its intended as an insult isnt it?


----------



## Si modo (Apr 18, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


You are INSULTED by Democrat?  



Is there an Urban Dictionary reference I'm missing out on?


----------



## boedicca (Apr 18, 2010)

Democrat is an insult?

Well, that certainly 'splains the self-loathing inherent in many Democrat Policies.


----------



## rdean (Apr 18, 2010)

What's The Difference Between The Teabaggers and The Republican Base? 

The Republican Base works for minimum wage or is unemployed. 

The Teabaggers live on Social Security.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 18, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> It is a simple question , why cant you answer?


The premise of the question is ludicrous, that's why.  FYI, when questions have premises that are wrong, there is no answer.

OMG.  The fact that I am explaining this has made my IQ go down several points for the day.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 18, 2010)

rdean said:


> What's The Difference Between The Teabaggers and The Republican Base?
> 
> The Republican Base works for minimum wage or is unemployed.
> 
> The Teabaggers live on Social Security.



Now, do you care to speak like an adult or would you prefer to have others know that you are a shitstain?


----------



## boedicca (Apr 18, 2010)

What's the difference between rdean and Schlitzie the Pinhead?

Schlitzie was much smarter and actually got paid for being a pinhead.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 18, 2010)

Funny how the right got all over the left with hopey changey rhetoric.  Now they put their faith in the hopey changey tea party.

Poilitics is ironic sarcasm and those playing the game cannot se it.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 18, 2010)

Wrong.

The Tea Party has specific policy stances - it isn't cult-like personality worship for someone who claims that he is the one we've all been waiting for.


----------



## The T (Apr 18, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


 
Apparently you're catching on. Perhaps a look at your own words is in order here?


----------



## Sherry (Apr 18, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Democrat is an insult?
> 
> Well, that certainly 'splains the self-loathing inherent in many Democrat Policies.



It's Bush's fault.



> Sometimes, however, Republican and even Democrats whose speech patterns have been influenced by southern dialects will omit the "-ic" from Democratic when referring to that party. Much was made about President George W. Bush's referring to the "Democrat majority" and "Democrat Party" in his 2007 State of the Union message. He made light of the issue by his self-effacing rejoinder, "Now look, my diction isn't all that good. I have been accused of occasionally mangling the English language. And so I appreciate you inviting the head of the Republic Party."





> *Trivial Distinctions*
> The truly unfortunate result of the constant carping on this trivial distinction between "Democratic Party" and "Democrat Party" is that it serves as a distraction; therefore, instead of addressing the issues, the aggrieved Democrat retorts that the offending Republican uttering the shortened form "insults the party," as partisan hack Paul Begala complained about Bush's use. Other sword-swallowing partisan Democrats such as those of the DailyKos ilk like to pounce on any and every use of that term by conservatives, even when many times that use is inadvertent, as in Bush's case, and therefore meaningless.



Democratic vs. Democrat - Trivial Insults - Republican Party


----------



## boedicca (Apr 18, 2010)

Aren't the INTERNETS useful for digging up such trivia?


----------



## California Girl (Apr 18, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Shit! Obama decreed the use of 'Democrat' to be an insult to the Socialists now? I did not know that!


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 18, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Wrong.
> 
> The Tea Party has specific policy stances - it isn't cult-like personality worship for someone who claims that he is the one we've all been waiting for.



As I said....


----------



## Si modo (Apr 18, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


 That's IT!  I am composing a letter to my congresscritter and demanding that my government issued lexicon of Newspeak be forwarded to me immediately.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 18, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong.
> ...




Don't you have some styrofoam columns to polish?


----------



## The T (Apr 18, 2010)

Si modo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 18, 2010)

boedicca said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Naah, I don't believe in religion.


----------



## The T (Apr 18, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong.
> ...


 
So what 'Democratic Group' do you belong to?


----------



## The T (Apr 18, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...


 
How DARE you DENY me!


----------



## California Girl (Apr 18, 2010)

Si modo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I will join you in writing to the critters! We need to be kept informed! How are we supposed to object to everything if we are not informed? Damn them!


----------



## boedicca (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you can find all that information here:

Organizing for America | BarackObama.com | Stand with the President


----------



## NYcarbineer (Apr 18, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Why do the people on the right call the democratic party the democrat party?



Mostly because Limbaugh told them to.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 18, 2010)

Democrat Party (phrase) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


"Democrat Party" is a political epithet used in the United States instead of "Democratic Party" when talking about the Democratic Party. The term has been principally used by conservative commentators and members of the Republican Party in party platforms, partisan speeches and press releases since the 1930s. The explicit goal is to dissociate the name of the rival party from the concept of democracy.

The word "Democrat" is not at all controversial, except when it is used as an adjective (as in "Democrat Party" or "Democrat Senator" or "Democrat idea"). In that case some Democratic Party leaders and non-partisan commentators have objected to the use as adjective.[1] New Yorker commentator Hendrik Hertzberg wrote:


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 18, 2010)

The T said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



None, I am actually registered as a republican.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Apr 18, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> What are the political stance differances between the two?
> 
> Can none of you really state them?



There are none of any significance.  There may be an intermingling of some of the anti-imperialist Ron Paul types with the neo-con types, but much of that has been somewhat blurred by the magical disappearance of so many conservatives who thought invading Iraq was a brilliant idea.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 18, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 18, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > What are the political stance differances between the two?
> ...



This has been talked about in a couple of threads today and NOT ONE suppoorter can tell me ANY differances between the two.


----------



## rdean (Apr 18, 2010)

Si modo said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > What's The Difference Between The Teabaggers and The Republican Base?
> ...



I watch teabaggers being interviewed.  How do you think they can afford to go to all those "rallies"?

And the Republican Base?  They are like Joe the Plumber.


----------



## code1211 (Apr 18, 2010)

MarcATL said:


> I'd like for the RWers, Republicans and Neo-Cons of the board especially to answer this one, but of course its open to anyone to answer.



I give up.  What's the difference between Joe Montana and Hanna Montana?

Why not read this:

The Contract from America

1. Protect the Constitution
Require each bill to identify the specific provision of the Constitution that gives Congress the power to do what the bill does. (82.03%)

2. Reject Cap & Trade
Stop costly new regulations that would increase unemployment, raise consumer prices, and weaken the nations global competitiveness with virtually no impact on global temperatures. (72.20%)

3. Demand a Balanced Budget
Begin the Constitutional amendment process to require a balanced budget with a two-thirds majority needed for any tax hike. (69.69%)

4. Enact Fundamental Tax Reform
Adopt a simple and fair single-rate tax system by scrapping the internal revenue code and replacing it with one that is no longer than 4,543 wordsthe length of the original Constitution. (64.90%)

5. Restore Fiscal Responsibility & Constitutionally Limited Government in Washington
Create a Blue Ribbon taskforce that engages in a complete audit of federal agencies and programs, assessing their Constitutionality, and identifying duplication, waste, ineffectiveness, and agencies and programs better left for the states or local authorities, or ripe for wholesale reform or elimination due to our efforts to restore limited government consistent with the US Constitutions meaning. (63.37%)

6. End Runaway Government Spending
Impose a statutory cap limiting the annual growth in total federal spending to the sum of the inflation rate plus the percentage of population growth. (56.57%)

7. Defund, Repeal, & Replace Government-run Health Care
Defund, repeal and replace the recently passed government-run health care with a system that actually makes health care and insurance more affordable by enabling a competitive, open, and transparent free-market health care and health insurance system that isnt restricted by state boundaries. (56.39%)

8. Pass an All-of-the-Above Energy Policy
Authorize the exploration of proven energy reserves to reduce our dependence on foreign energy sources from unstable countries and reduce regulatory barriers to all other forms of energy creation, lowering prices and creating competition and jobs. (55.51%)

9. Stop the Pork
Place a moratorium on all earmarks until the budget is balanced, and then require a 2/3 majority to pass any earmark. (55.47%)

10. Stop the Tax Hikes
Permanently repeal all tax hikes, including those to the income, capital gains, and death taxes, currently scheduled to begin in 2011. (53.38%)


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 18, 2010)

OK code now tell us how that differs from the republican ideas?


----------



## manifold (Apr 18, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Democrat Party (phrase) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)
> 
> 
> "Democrat Party" is a political epithet used in the United States instead of "Democratic Party" when talking about the Democratic Party. The term has been principally used by conservative commentators and members of the Republican Party in party platforms, partisan speeches and press releases since the 1930s. The explicit goal is to dissociate the name of the rival party from the concept of democracy.
> ...


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 18, 2010)

So why do you think they try to insist people should not call the tea party the tea bag party?

Those who throw stones folks


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 18, 2010)

boedicca said:


> No.  One guy set up a website with the term.
> 
> The hundreds and hundreds of other tea party groups use the term Tea Party.  Despite overwhelming evidence that Tea Partiers call themselves Tea Partiers, it's the Left that continues to obsess about sucking on men's balls.



Well there you go.  You live by the "we are a completely decentralized movement with no leader" ethos; you die by it.  

Oh yeah, other than that guy there were all the people with the "teabag congress before it teabags you" signs and the other people who insisted on mailing teabags to members of congress.

Watching you teabaggers to into a snit over simple semantics is hilarious.  

Don't worry.  We take you seriously.  We really do.


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 18, 2010)

DiamondDave said:


> The constitution is actually pretty easy to understand.. that is until left wingers think that they or the SC has the constitutional mandate or authority to reinterpret constitutionality



It is?  

Define the term "arms" in the second amendment.

Ready?

Go!


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 18, 2010)

Si modo said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and the teabaggers get really mad if you call them "teabaggers" and throw a little hissy fit.  The new talking point if you dare use the term "teabaggers" is that you are a "shiteater".  Because if they call you a "shiteater", which is lame, you might stop calling them "teabaggers" which really pisses them off.
> ...



Because it pisses you guys off so much.  

It's a rare thing that can make a whole group of adults cry like Nancy Kerrigan.  I cherish such a magical word.

The teabaggers need to get some thicker skin if they have any hope of survival in the market of ideas.  You guys should be thanking me for helping you to toughen up.


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 18, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



Not that clever.  You guys came up with it.  We just choose to mock you over it.  

What issues are there to address?  Most of us are making legitimate points (the "contract from America" is a bunch of flowery language that says nothing in reality.  the polls show that those participate in tea party events are overwhelmingly conservative, despite the claims to the contrary) that are simply being ignored by the teabaggers.

But hey, if you guys want to spend all your time whining about us making fun of your name, have at it.


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 18, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> So why do you think they try to insist people should not call the tea party the tea bag party?
> 
> Those who throw stones folks



The right's been throwing stones for years.  How many snide names and terms have they come up with to deride the left?

Like all schoolyard bullies, they dish it out but cry incessantly when someone eventually punches them in the nose.

BTW, does anyone remember the right-wing outrage over the term "neo-con"?  What was the claim?  It was anti-Semitic?  

Babies.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 18, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



I know they do it to piss their fellow Americans off.

I was just pointing out to them that they are asking for respect that they refuse to give in return.

I have stopped using the term and will continue to refrain from using it.

I think they got the point already even if they refuse to in return act like adults.


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 18, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



But if you stop using the term, the teabaggers win.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Apr 18, 2010)

code1211 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like for the RWers, Republicans and Neo-Cons of the board especially to answer this one, but of course its open to anyone to answer.
> ...



I think that might itself require a constitutional amendment.



> 3. Demand a Balanced Budget
> Begin the Constitutional amendment process to require a balanced budget with a two-thirds majority needed for any tax hike. (69.69%)



More constitutional amending, which is pipe dream territory.  Ironically the tea partiers seem to love the constitution as long as they can amend it to suit the agenda of their faction.



> 4. Enact Fundamental Tax Reform
> Adopt a simple and fair single-rate tax system by scrapping the internal revenue code and replacing it with one that is no longer than 4,543 wordsthe length of the original Constitution. (64.90%)



More amending?  Maybe, maybe not.  But one thing is certain, a new simple single rate income tax, unless it's accompanied by a huge exemption would RAISE taxes on probably at least a third, maybe more, of American families, mostly those of moderate income.  Good luck selling that while you're simultaneously bitching about taxes being too high.



> 7. Defund, Repeal, & Replace Government-run Health Care
> Defund, repeal and replace the recently passed government-run health care with a system that actually makes health care and insurance more affordable by enabling a competitive, open, and transparent free-market health care and health insurance system that isnt restricted by state boundaries. (56.39%)



Good luck.  Interesting that it's 'recent' healthcare, i.e., since the Democrats took power healthcare.  But, no, the tea partiers aren't warmed over GOP'ers...noooooo....



> 10. Stop the Tax Hikes
> Permanently repeal all tax hikes, including those to the income, capital gains, and death taxes, currently scheduled to begin in 2011. (53.38%)



Covered above.  The tax system overhaul would result in tax hikes.


----------



## rdean (Apr 18, 2010)

Come on people, 

The right screams for a "balanced budget", except, they don't wan to cut Social Security, Medicare, Medicaid, unemployment benefits or the Military.

STOP SPENDING................except what you spend on me.




Oh, and don't tax me.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 18, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...




There failed ideas are punishment enough for them.


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 18, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Yes, and promoted by Fox, who runs the republican party.


----------



## LuckyDan (Apr 18, 2010)

What's the fascination with "teabaggers?" (and hasn't the joke grown stale by now?)

What's the diffefrence between Bush haters and troofers?

It's safe to say ain't no tea partiers voting dem, tho if Bill C is correct, they may be offing some lefties real damn soon. 

Good luck.


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 18, 2010)

I'll continue to use "tea bagger" as long as Cons use "Democrat" party. I love saying John Boner too.


----------



## DiamondDave (Apr 18, 2010)

rdean said:


> Come on people,
> 
> The right screams for a "balanced budget", except, they don't wan to cut Social Security, Medicare, Medicaid, unemployment benefits or the Military.
> 
> ...



Trying to perpetuate any more myths??


----------



## elvis (Apr 18, 2010)

DiamondDave said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Come on people,
> ...



Geez hasn't he covered them all?


----------



## rdean (Apr 18, 2010)

DiamondDave said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Come on people,
> ...



Myth????


----------



## DiamondDave (Apr 19, 2010)

Exactly... myth.. what YOU want things to be and not particularly what they are stated to be via the source of information... you, wingnut, are notorious for trying to post myth and portray it as fact


----------



## Si modo (Apr 19, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...


It pisses me off?  I wasn't aware of that.  Tell me more about how I feel.  You must be the expert on me as you seem to think you know more about me than I.

*pssst:  That would be a strawman from you* 



> ....  It's a rare thing that can make a whole group of adults cry like Nancy Kerrigan.  I cherish such a magical word.
> 
> The teabaggers need to get some thicker skin if they have any hope of survival in the market of ideas.  You guys should be thanking me for helping you to toughen up.


 But, when you have nothing left but a childish motivation and an idiotic and illogical response, again, it says more about you than me.


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 19, 2010)

Si modo said:


> It pisses me off?  I wasn't aware of that.  Tell me more about how I feel.  You must be the expert on me as you seem to think you know more about me than I.
> 
> *pssst:  That would be a strawman from you*



Okay.  Than it doesn't piss you off.  If the shoe fits and all.  I still find the fact that a simple term causes various teabaggers on this board to go into histrionics hilarious, and I will keep using the term. 



> But, when you have nothing left but a childish motivation and an idiotic and illogical response, again, it says more about you than me.



I don't see a lot of adult motivations or intelligent and logical responses or even polices coming forth from the teabag movement.  

By virtue of the recent press it's been getting, the movement is as confused about what it believes as is everyone else.  The only strong correlation seems to be a dislike of Obama.  Since the majority of the teabaggers are republicans, I view the movement as an attempt to re-dress/sale the usual partisan bullshit.  

I also find it profoundly hilarious that the GOP is now going to try and convince us that they are fiscally conservative after eight years of out of control government spending.  The teabagger's penchant for selective amnesia is too funny to ignore.

So, hey, I'll continue to mock it.


----------



## mal (Apr 19, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Democrat Party (phrase) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)
> 
> 
> "Democrat Party" is a political epithet used in the United States instead of "Democratic Party" when talking about the Democratic Party. The term has been principally used by conservative commentators and members of the Republican Party in party platforms, partisan speeches and press releases since the 1930s. The explicit goal is to dissociate the name of the rival party from the concept of democracy.
> ...



Is Barry a DemocRAT or a DemocRATic?...



peace...


----------

